# Canon EOS-M Begins Shipping



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 2, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=11511"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=11511">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>The little EOS is on its way


</strong>We have various reports in Asia that the Canon EOS-M has begun shipping. This is good news, as the North America release for the EOS-M of October 15, 2012 should come to fruition.</p>
<p>We’re still waiting to see some good and thorough reviews of the new camera system, but they should be coming sometime in the next couple of weeks.</p>
<p>Canon EOS-M $799 at <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=as_li_qf_sp_sr_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&index=aps&keywords=EOS-M&linkCode=ur2&tag=canorumo-20" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICAMK.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/883304-REG/Canon_6609b033_EOS_M_Digital_Camera_with.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## traveller (Oct 2, 2012)

Horay! It's finally shipping, but who in their right mind would buy such a system? An entry level camera and two lenses looked sparse before Photokina; it looks like too little, too late now. What on earth can you achieve with this system that you cannot get from Fuji, NEX, or even micro-4/3rds? EOS compatibility -there's even an AF capable adaptor for NEX available now. Sorry Canon, unless you can show us that you have great plans ahead for EOS-M, you've lost the enthusiast vote. I hope there's a lot of young women in their 20s and metrosexual men looking for a cute camera for Christmas...


----------



## Nishi Drew (Oct 2, 2012)

traveller said:


> Horay! It's finally shipping, but who in their right mind would buy such a system? An entry level camera and two lenses looked sparse before Photokina; it looks like too little, too late now. What on earth can you achieve with this system that you cannot get from Fuji, NEX, or even micro-4/3rds? EOS compatibility -there's even an AF capable adaptor for NEX available now. Sorry Canon, unless you can show us that you have great plans ahead for EOS-M, you've lost the enthusiast vote. I hope there's a lot of young women in their 20s and metrosexual men looking for a cute camera for Christmas...



And Canon will sell thousands without a problem. But yes, the price is waaay high for what this will deliver, somehow to justify the sensor, which is still "the mighty 7D sensor!" Hey, it's a 3 year old sensor that's being outperformed left and right, and I can get a used 7D for the same price... ohh it's because I don't want the bulk of a DSLR, so I'll limit my capabilities but at the same price point.


----------



## PeterJ (Oct 2, 2012)

Love the front page photo, with a decent lens mounted looks about as absurd and unbalanced as I'd imagined it would.


----------



## Zv (Oct 2, 2012)

How do you hold this thing, I don't get it. If size is an issue whats wrong with the rebel series, they fit in a handbag easily, so I've seen. And doesn't the lens size cancel out the smaller body size advantage? I guess they will make new lenses for it that are more compact. It all seems gimmicky to me! I wave my sceptical stick at it!


----------



## RuneL (Oct 2, 2012)

I actually really want one. But I do hate that they didn't make it EF default. A better/bigger sensor and I'd probably go for it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 2, 2012)

Zv said:


> If size is an issue....



Size wasn't the issue. The issue was a market segment in which Canon had no presence, meaning potential lost revenue.



RuneL said:


> But I do hate that they didn't make it EF default.



They couldn't, realistically, since the EF mount requires a 44mm flange to sensor distance, vs. the 18mm of the EF-M mount, meaning the EOS-M would need to be a full 1" thicker.


----------



## Etienne (Oct 2, 2012)

This will become more interesting when they offer a set of very small primes: 24, 35 (already here), 85, and some sort of macro. And maybe a small, video friendly zoom with power zoom etc.

Giant lenses on a little camera doesn't interest me.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 2, 2012)

Etienne said:


> Giant lenses on a little camera doesn't interest me.



The problem here is that the EOS-M isn't little _enough_...


----------



## KyleSTL (Oct 2, 2012)

I think the two most important questions will be answered when reviews start coming out:

1) How quickly and accurately does it focus?
2) How good (optically) is the 22mm f/2?

But above those two is a question only Canon can answer:

1) Where are the other lenses for the system? / Where's the road map?


----------



## simonxu11 (Oct 2, 2012)

KyleSTL said:


> I think the two most important questions will be answered when reviews start coming out:
> 
> 1) How quickly and accurately does it focus?
> 2) How good (optically) is the 22mm f/2?
> ...


http://www.mirrorlessrumors.com/canon-repeats-no-plan-to-make-any-pro-mirrorless-camera/
http://www.mirrorlessrumors.com/canon-about-the-eos-m-future-no-camera-with-built-in-evf-and-no-lens-roadmap/
According to a few youtube videos, the AF is quite slow. IMO Canon just want to prevent current EOS users from buying other brands when mirrorless coming into their minds, because they can mount whatever canon lens onto this one. That's the only selling point, other than that the EOS M seems a generation behind others.


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 2, 2012)

I like the EOS M. Its a Friendly looking camera. ;D


----------



## infared (Oct 2, 2012)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn..........


----------



## c.d.embrey (Oct 2, 2012)

Zv said:


> How do you hold this thing, ...



Just like anyother camera. You hold the lens (and the ) weight with your left hand, same as would with a Big White mounted on a 1D3.



> I don't get it. If size is an issue whats wrong with the rebel series, ...



If you "don't-get-it" the camera wasn't designed for you, and your style of shooting. Simple as that. Serious Photo Enthusiasts (SPE) seem to forget that there are other people who buy cameras. 

Check-out the size difference between a Rebel 4Ti and the EOS-M here http://camerasize.com/compare/#333,351 Smaller size = less weight "Canon EOS Rebel T4i [575 g] weights 93% (277 grams) more than Canon EOS M [298 g] (*inc. batteries and memory card)." The EOS-M, with the EF-M 22mm f/2.0 STM lens (=36mm FF) is pocketable and the Rebel 4Ti w/ an EF 24mm f/2.8 IS USM (=38mm FF) isn't. It should be a great camera for "street photographers."



> And doesn't the lens size cancel out the smaller body size advantage? I guess they will make new lenses for it that are more compact.



Someone at Canon's marketing department seriously screwed-up by posting shots of an EOS-M with a Big White. It sends the "wrong message," the people who buy EOS-M cameras will be as confused as the SPEs seem to be 



> It all seems gimmicky to me! I wave my sceptical stick at it!



My Sony NEX-5n w/16mm f2.8 is the only camera I use for non-paid work. My big-heavy-bulky Canon DSLRs stay on the shelf if they aren't making me money. I don't need to impress people with the size of my lens


----------



## c.d.embrey (Oct 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> The problem here is that the EOS-M isn't little _enough_...



   You made my day


----------



## c.d.embrey (Oct 2, 2012)

simonxu11 said:


> IMO Canon just want to prevent current EOS users from buying other brands when mirrorless coming into their minds, because they can mount whatever canon lens onto this one. That's the only selling point, other than that the EOS M seems a generation behind others.



Too little and way too late!! I already have a Sony NEX-5n, a great sensor (better than the EOS 7D) hadicapped by a lousy lens selection. It will soon be replaced by either a Fuji X-E1 (great sensor, good lens selection  ) or an Olympus OM-D E-5M (good sensor, great lens selection   ). Sorry Canon, the horse is already out of the barn. You snooz you looz, simple as that.


----------



## simonxu11 (Oct 2, 2012)

c.d.embrey said:


> Too little and way too late!! I already have a Sony NEX-5n, a great sensor (better than the EOS 7D) hadicapped by a lousy lens selection. It will soon be replaced by either a Fuji X-E1 (great sensor, good lens selection  ) or an Olympus OM-D E-5M (good sensor, great lens selection   ). Sorry Canon, the horse is already out of the barn. You snooz you looz, simple as that.


Yep, cannot agree more.
I sold my nex 5n a few months ago, the replacement will be the nex 6 or the Fuji XE1.


----------



## AmbientLight (Oct 2, 2012)

Probably the EOS-M is only about style. 8)

Imagine a bird photographer removing her/his 1D camera back from a 600 f4 lens. Instead of a rear lens cap now you can connect an EOS-M with EF-adapter. Isn't that cool?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 2, 2012)

AmbientLight said:


> Imagine a bird photographer removing her/his 1D camera back from a 600 f4 lens. Instead of a rear lens cap now you can connect an EOS-M with EF-adapter.



So, we have the EOS-M as a rear lens cap, and the 40/2.8 pancake as a body cap. The ultimate in ready-to-use convenience.


----------



## Zv (Oct 2, 2012)

> Check-out the size difference between a Rebel 4Ti and the EOS-M here http://camerasize.com/compare/#333,351 Smaller size = less weight "Canon EOS Rebel T4i [575 g] weights 93% (277 grams) more than Canon EOS M [298 g] (*inc. batteries and memory card)." The EOS-M, with the EF-M 22mm f/2.0 STM lens (=36mm FF) is pocketable and the Rebel 4Ti w/ an EF 24mm f/2.8 IS USM (=38mm FF) isn't. It should be a great camera for "street photographers."



Thanks. I can see the appeal for street use, kind of an in between powershot and rebel. Hmmm I take some of my earlier stick waving back.

And I like the link, very handy!


----------



## Daniel Flather (Oct 2, 2012)

Those who think a Rebel with 40/2.8 will be as compact as an EOS M with its small prime are mistaken. The EOS M can be worn on your belt, or in your pocket, try that with a Rebel. The EOS M is closer to an iPhone in size, a big iPhone, but you get the idea.


----------



## larvalubber (Oct 2, 2012)

First time poster here: The EOS M actually holds great potential as a dedicated microscope camera. The lack of a flip-up mirror eliminates vibration during exposure, the APS-C sensor is a great size, and 18MP provides plenty of detail. Does anyone know if the M includes EOS Utilities software for live image preview and direct capture? I currently use a 7D on a microscope and will be happy to exchange it for something smaller and lighter.


----------



## Act444 (Oct 2, 2012)

Like I posted in the other thread, photo samples can be viewed on Flickr:

http://www.flickr.com/search/?s=rec&ss=2&w=all&q=%22eos+m%22&m=text

I have to say a couple of (not-so-good) things stand out to me:

1) Distortion/curvature. For a 22mm (35mm) lens it seems to have quite a bit of it?

2) IQ doesn't seem to be QUITE on DSLR level (but still a step up from P&S). Maybe it's the optics of the EF-M lenses which may not be quite as good as the DSLR versions, but...not blown away by the performance.


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Oct 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > If size is an issue....
> ...






Exactly! This is just another money opportunity for Canon. I don't think they put much thought or R&D into this camera. When it was announced, it was already behind the rest of the market segment meaning it was just meant to be a cash cow in a segment that Canon didn't have a presence. If they really cared about this segment, they would have examined what the competition was already doing and offered a better alternative at a competing price. That's how you enter a market you truly care to win. The evidence is strong that Canon does not. But we'll have to wait and see if they wise up. I hope for their sake that they do. 


Canon's decisions of late have been based on arrogance that they can just stamp the Canon logo on any product and the masses will come. Why even bother with innovation? Perhaps with a few flops under their belt, it may force them to get off their high horse and start giving us truly brilliant products at reasonable prices that we all know they are capable of.


----------



## jouster (Oct 3, 2012)

If they stick 24MP or more in the second gen, I'll be interested. Would work well for my solar system imaging. The less weight you have to hang off the focuser, the better.


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 3, 2012)

I have one on pre order after so many problems with my Fuji x10 and the completely useless Fuji service the shop took the camera back and put the money against a preorder M my first lens I try on it will be the 600mm fd


----------



## AmbientLight (Oct 3, 2012)

Sounds promising with the 600mm. Please provide some initial quick review of results with the EOS-M.


----------



## bbasiaga (Oct 3, 2012)

jouster said:


> If they stick 24MP or more in the second gen, I'll be interested. Would work well for my solar system imaging. The less weight you have to hang off the focuser, the better.



Interesting thought there....I wonder how long it will be before the various shops start to offer the Baader mod for it? If that happens, a second hand EOS M may be in my future. Modification voids the warranty anyway, and the cost of the mod is ususally high, so might as well buy used. I suspect you'd have to use the M mount to EF mount adapter so your T threads would work, right? Or is the M-EF adapter just to increase the flange distance?

-Brian


----------



## hiplnsdrftr (Oct 4, 2012)

Designing it without a built in flash limits it's usefulness and versatility.

Including a built in flash would have made it only slightly larger, an add on flash defeats any size advantage it has.

In any case, this forces me to consider the unfortunately larger (but has a built in flash) Fuji X-E1.


----------



## EchoLocation (Oct 5, 2012)

i was just in japan and used this camera a little. i didn't realize it wasn't out yet in the US or I would've played with it more. Image quality seems on par with my 550D, very nice. First thing I noticed though was that it was verrrrrrrrrrrry slow to focus. Immediately killed it for me.


----------



## expatinasia (Oct 5, 2012)

Why do people pre-order such an ordinary camera? They will be made in their millions.

Anyway, reason I am posting is because anyone thinking of getting this camera should read engadget's review here:

http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/03/canon-eos-m-review/

Enjoy.


----------



## simonxu11 (Oct 5, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> Why do people pre-order such an ordinary camera? They will be made in their millions.
> 
> Anyway, reason I am posting is because anyone thinking of getting this camera should read engadget's review here:
> _
> ...


_
Thanks for posting this
The IQ seems on par with 650D (no surprise), but the AF is huge let down.

Engadget:

"This time around, with our store-bought final model, we weren't able to test it alongside any of the company's tried-and-true heavy hitters, but both EF-Ms indeed fell far short. It's not the most sluggish focusing we've seen, but it's darn close."

"Professional photographers can affix their pricey L lenses, which is nice, but the* dismal focusing performance* means SLRs will probably be far more appealing to these users. "_


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 6, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> Why do people pre-order such an ordinary camera? They will be made in their millions.
> 
> Anyway, reason I am posting is because anyone thinking of getting this camera should read engadget's review here:
> 
> ...



i gave my reason why i preordered its because i got a store credit and didnt want another crap fuji to replace the previous one anyway i'm looking forward to trying it out actually, i wish they had included the 3x video zoom of the 600d though stick that on the 600 fd would make for some crazy long video capability


----------



## Act444 (Oct 6, 2012)

That's discouraging. I was really hoping for at least competent performance out of the M. 

Even then, the price seems a bit high for what it can do. it's definitely making me have second thoughts. In any case, I've decided to move ahead with the 5D purchase instead. 

That said, I would rather formal tests with hard numbers that tells us exactly how long it takes to focus on average.


----------



## hiplnsdrftr (Oct 10, 2012)

It seems to me (and in line with Canon's typical behavior) the EOS-M is intended to be a mediocre offering that simultaneously (and halfheartedly) gets them into this market segment and gives Canon some idea of how well it sells without hurting dSLR sales.

Keep in mind these classic moves by Canon- killing the Pro1, removing RAW from the S80, killing the G line after the G6, reintroducing the G line minus RAW with the G7, removing HD video from the G10 etc. This is a very conservative and very cautious company. Obviously, very reluctant to infringe upon their dSLR sales in any way.

My guess is that there were some serious internal battles about launching the EOS-M. Obviously, some design concessions were made to assuage the dSLR department and their accountants.

I for one am looking forward to buying a Canon mirrorless camera once they make a serious attempt at it.


----------

